# Thinking of getting my first LGD



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

As our herd has grown to nearly 50 I am beginning to worry about predators getting some of our goats. I’ve been fortunate over the years to not have lost any goats to predators but I know it’s just a matter of time. I’ve been doing some research and it seems that a LGD may be a good investment. We have lots of coyotes, bobcats, stray dogs and the occasional mountain lion in my area. I’ve read lots of information and articles that seem biased toward one breed or another. Also I’ve heard that some would kill a Sasquatch and some will kill your goats. Some say get a male some prefer a female. I have so many questions and would love your advice. Please tell me your experiences with them. What breed should I get? Male or female? One or two? Get one as a puppy or full grown? What’s a reasonable price to pay? We have two small dogs as pets already and am worried that they might be killed by a LGD. Is that a reasonable fear? Any advice or experience you can offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

I have one female great Pyrenees. I got her when she was eight weeks old. She's my first LGD, so I have several regrets. 
When she was a pup, I was worried the goats would injure her, so she was often separated from them. As she grew bigger than the goats, she began playing with them a little too roughly. She is three now, and has really mellowed out though. I think that if I had let the goats show her a little bit of dominance (under supervision) when she was little, she would have respected the stock a bit more. 
I also didn't work in boundary training, so she cannot roam. I wish I had when she was younger. I also wish that I had allowed her to be with the animals more in her critical puppy year, and build friendships with them.
Also, obedience training is very important. LGD dogs are bred to be independent, so they therefore need a bit of correction.
They are also very smart happy dogs.
Like I said, I don't have much experience, but I hope your LGD journey is blessed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is best to have 2 or more LGD with threats like that.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> It is best to have 2 or more LGD with threats like that.


Is it best to get two of the same sex or opposite sexes? I don’t want to raise any and I’m afraid having them fixed would make them “lapdogs”.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I have two anatolians, an intact male and a spayed female. I saw no behavior changes after spaying, but it was a real pain to keep her stitches clean and keep her activity level low during that time. I think my dogs get along very well since they are opposite sexes. My male anatolian has occasional run-ins with my intact lab mix for seemingly no reason, but it might just be since the lab mix has some behavioral issues and not because they are both male.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I have 2 Anatolian Shepherds. I bought them from a farm for $50 each, no papers. Both are intact, not spayed. 
My female is more aggressive, she stays with the bucks. Unfortunately she caused the death if a newborn goat. So she is strictly in the buck pen. She handles them with respect, and she is extremely protective and does not like strangers or anything but her bucks in her pasture. 
My male is a big teddy bear. He LOVES the newborn kids, he lays there for them to play on. He stays with my does and younger group. He will attack other dogs. But is decent to people with me. Aggressive to anyone on the outside of his fence. 
I bought them at 8 weeks old. The goats trained them and I have enjoyed them. They are now 3 yrs old and I really love them both


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I have 2 Anatolian Shepherds. I bought them from a farm for $50 each, no papers. Both are intact, not spayed.
> My female is more aggressive, she stays with the bucks. Unfortunately she caused the death if a newborn goat. So she is strictly in the buck pen. She handles them with respect, and she is extremely protective and does not like strangers or anything but her bucks in her pasture.
> My male is a big teddy bear. He LOVES the newborn kids, he lays there for them to play on. He stays with my does and younger group. He will attack other dogs. But is decent to people with me. Aggressive to anyone on the outside of his fence.
> I bought them at 8 weeks old. The goats trained them and I have enjoyed them. They are now 3 yrs old and I really love them both
> ...


Was the kid killed because the dog was being aggressive or playing with it? Thanks for the pictures by the way.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

The kid was not moving, she was a young pup, and she tried to carry it like it was a puppy. The mother goat went on attack. And thd kidd died. 
It was not what I wanted to experience again, ever. So she is with Bucks only. 
My male will lay beside the newborn,until I come to get it. He doesnt stop the Dam from being with the kidd. He just lays with it. As soon as he sees me he runs to me and back to the Mom & kidd. So Ill grab the kidds and carry them to the barn.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> My male will lay beside the newborn,until I come to get it. He doesnt stop the Dam from being with the kidd. He just lays with it. As soon as he sees me he runs to me and back to the Mom & kidd. So Ill grab the kidds and carry them to the barn.


That is so sweet, the relationship your male has with the newborns. 🥰

Mine are more of property protection dogs actually than goat guardians. We got them a few months before we got goats so they are more bonded to us than they are the goats. That doesn't mean they don't do a terrific job guarding the property though. We have a fence around our perimeter and ain't nothin' getting on this property that they wouldn't know about 😅. They are just the sweetest most gentle dogs with our family though. There is no doubt in my mind that they would never dream of hurting any of us.

If you like pictures here's my two. Mason is first, I don't know if you can tell by the picture, but he is absolutely gigantic. He stands about 36 inches at the shoulder. There is nothing better to hug on the planet than him.😊









And here's my sweet Nova. She will roll on her back to get you to scrub her belly. Don't let my loving on them fool you, though. They are as tough as it comes. 😎


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

We are looking into the Maremma for sheep when we get them. They are supposed to be less aggressive than a lot of the other breeds. They also don't roam like the Pyrs are known to. 
We have a lot of neighbors who come by, wanted or not, and we have an adult autistic nephew that roams the property often. He's afraid of dogs to begin with so we hope to get him acclimated to our LGD so the dog doesn't scare him worse that he would normally be.
I have read from a lot of people who LOVE their Anatolians, but I think they would be too much for us to handle...meaning that I'm worried we wouldn't be able to train their strong personalities well enough.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@MellonFriend ..awws they are gorgeous! Especially Mason, love those colors and his size....💕💗💝
@Chanceosunshine ..in defense of the Anatolian , mine are very easy to handle. Yes they get excited, but they run to and fro, then sit next to me. They love to lean into me, but they are gentle fir their size. Your autistic nephew would be protected more with them. They have an intelligence beyond other dogs. And a bigger heart.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> @MellonFriend ..awws they are gorgeous! Especially Mason, love those colors and his size....💕💗💝
> @Chanceosunshine ..in defense of the Anatolian , mine are very easy to handle. Yes they get excited, but they run to and fro, then sit next to me. They love to lean into me, but they are gentle fir their size. Your autistic nephew would be protected more with them. They have an intelligence beyond other dogs. And a bigger heart.


@Moers kiko boars No need to defend the Anatolian to me. I think they sound like awesome dogs. They were our very first consideration. 
I’m worried about our ability to properly train such intelligent dogs. I’m not really worried about them being aggressive to my nephew, but I am worried about them being aggressive to my disrespectful neighbors who routinely go onto our property. 
There’s a highly recommended breeder in TX that is apparently very able to help you decide if the Anatolian is right for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is best to have a male and female. 
If you don’t want pups have the female fixed. 

Males and males or females to females
do fight.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

I cant offer much advise and mine is still a work in progress and she is just turning two. I had no previous experience with lgd's. I would of loved to get a adult but couldnt find any. I think after shipping my girl was$2500 but her dam has excellent hip scores and she has good lines.She is 100 pound sarplaninic. 
I was worried about predators and I believe she would keep them from eating my livestock but I dont trust her to be in with the livestock full time. She also cant be around poultry no matter how hard i tried to get her to not want to eat them which is such a bummer as they cant free range. She is more of a watch dog then a guardian but i do know its likely my fault.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> It is best to have a male and female.
> If you don’t want pups have the female fixed.
> 
> Males and males or females to females
> do fight.


I'm planning on breeding mine and would like to keep a female puppy. Do you think a mom and daughter would fight as bad?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

While great Pyrenees are nice and easy to find I would not have a full blooded one any more. Maremmas have my heart or half Pyrenees half maremma . We have had a straight pyr before wonderful with the goats but extremely hard on wandering even with good fences as soon as going to move between lots she would dart off and make us work for it. But our maremmas and pyr/maremma mixes have been the best of all dogs! They don't wander, have easier to maintain coats and work great as a team. Full maremmas would be amazing but hard to find. 

Not saying the other breeds are not good but since we down sized we didn't have a need for the other breeds.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Thanks for the info. Are there any special health considerations that I may need to be aware of that is different from other dogs? I know each breed has its own health issues but I just want to be prepared. Also, I hadn't considered what it might do to my chickens....sounds like now I'm gonna have to get a LGD to protect my chickens from my goat LGD!🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The possibility is there for them to fight when the daughter would mature. 
It all depends on the dogs really.


----------

